# Break In The New Year - Destruction Video Comp



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

It's getting to that point of the year again where everyone is overcome with generosity so I thought it was about time I gave something away again.

I know how everyone loves to see stuff being smashed with a slingshot so this give away will be in the form of a '*Destruction Video*' competition.

Grab your slingshot and go destroy something! Plates, cups, glasses, bottles, TV's, laptops, garden gnomes, the choices are endless. Make it fun, make it entertaining. *Dress up as a unicorn*. Whatever it takes to make your's the best video.

You have 21 days to get out there and start* smashing stuff*. Be sure to upload your video to Youtube and post it in this thread.

On the 21st of December, I will select what I think is the top 5 videos and put them up for the community to vote on the winner. Voting will run for about a week. On December 31 I will announce the winner.

The lucky winner can choose from either:

A nice shiny MBBS:









or

An acrylic 'Ice Frame' of your choice of design:









So what are you waiting for ? Get out there and start collecting things to *SMASH*!

_Bonus points will be awarded for the destruction of iPhone, iPad or any other Apple product







_


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

What a great idea...sounds fun !!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

As I said before: I'm in hehe >


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Your gonna give me a reason to break stuff!!!! I gotta get the camera ready! I gotta find stuff to break! More bandsets! Bigger steel! .......I wonder If I can get bobby z in on this?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

So are there any requirements or is it just anything that is band powered??


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

cool man


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Carbon said:


> So are there any requirements or is it just anything that is band powered??


Anything that can loosely be described as a 'slingshot'. This can include sling bows, slingshot rifles, rubber powered cannons. Heck, even a PFS if you think you can get enough power out of it!

When I pick the finalists I will be looking not just for the most damage, but the most entertaining video! (Hint : Boobs!)


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome !!! I got a great idea for this just sitting here at work I want to go film!!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in on this


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ERMERGERD!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So far, all talk, no action!

Oops! I guess that includes me.

Great idea!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Oh I'm envisioning the amount of post-destructive cleanup that is going to happen and it's giving me a headache


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

smashing ideas to follow









OK so I figure I will just use some of my hi speed shooting from over the last summer, I would like the clips to be counted as one entry if this is permitted save me doing a huge edit into one film.

The first clip is 8MM steel using chained #64 bands ...






Second clip same 8MM steel using chained #64 bands (one shot no need to watch till the end)






Third; 8MM steel takes a ricochet of the rock and punches a hole in the very bottom of the glass causing the colour to distort as it shattered.






Fourth; The honey pot takes one for the team.






Fith; Final from this batch of glass smashing.






Next up 9.5MM steel and an incredibly tough high pressure sealant can shot with thera gold.... just a dent.






Lego .... its like BB armour it just shrugs off this 8MM steel shot from #107 bands.






And the finale is 3 mins long me and my pal have a collection of RC leopard battle tanks that fire BB's we made some slo motion videos where we would shoot a full auto air-soft gun to look like tracer and I would pound some huge rocks into the water from my slingshot overall I like the effect ( technically not destruction but cool to see the water bouncing round)






I have hours of slow motion film more of slingshots just shooting not at objects necessarily , however if someone can think of a good target ill pop a few rounds and film it.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

im in !!!! ,,, chances of my mate letting me destroy his Macbook ??? hmmmmm , we will see


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

just found a 15th century ming vase in my granny,s house ,think she will mind me smashing it ?


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

to bad i don't have a video camera


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

zhop said:


> to bad i don't have a video camera


C'mon, chances are you have friend with one, or a phone capable of taking video!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> to bad i don't have a video camera


C'mon, chances are you have friend with one, or a phone capable of taking video!
[/quote]

same here  







ill just take a lot of pics and make a flip book .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a few ideas brewing, but gotta work it in with my schedule and weather... especially since I have to alot time for clean up (since I can't do it at home....hmmm wheels are turning again)

Sorry no unicorn outfit,, I don't think mine will be back from the cleaners in time









LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok where's all the destruction people! I'll be the first I guess.. shot me old heater, bloody thing chews the power, so I killed it.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh this is gonna be fun....
Kip


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't wait.. Probably gonna destroy some stuff tomorrow...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Enjoy.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> Enjoy.


Yard Sellers are in fear now..









You did an excellent job there... quite impressive from slingshots to videography...

LGD


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The computer on the left was running the entire time, took it like a champ!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

If it matters. It was running iTunes while we shot the screen out.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice vid!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now thats what im talking about ! i like how dumbo split down the middle after a couple of nose hits .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bravo gentlemen, bravo!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> Enjoy.


Ok gentlemen that was outstanding! love the lawn chair beer in hand intro, love the music and +1 for MOGWAI good stuff. And great selection of breakables. All in all I bet you guys had a ton of fun! Except for that ricochet that you say hit QIMN's windshield.... ouch.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

We had a good time. It's not everyday you get to break glass and not get in trouble for it. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

8 more days until the deadline. I would like to see some more videos.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

yes, I may have a go this weekend...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bobby, Quarter, I love you guys, man. If anyone was home while I watched that they would have thought me crazy for all the hootin' I was doing.
Gonna bust out a new word to me. You two get to be the lucky recipients of a big fat EPIC!!! That was fun and that's what it's all about.
QIMN, I have a crack in my F2 fiddy's windshield too. Same thing only mine ricked off of a tossed washer. It makes me smile when I see it. Like Tow Mater with his dents.

Good job fellas. I hope you win.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice shooter too, Zarlinga. I have a green one. Phil makes a great shooter doen't he?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a beautiful slingshot and very accurate. What sucked is the band broke right when we were about to shoot the beer bottles. But as you saw we had a few to choose from.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> It's a beautiful slingshot and very accurate. What sucked is the band broke right when we were about to shoot the beer bottles. But as you saw we had a few to choose from.


It ain't the slingshot that's accurate... but it does help.

Which one of you Disney haters dispatched Dumbo? I saw some same hole shooting going on there.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I felt really comfortable with Phils slingshot. I felt like I couldn't miss.

QIMN brought the glassware and he hit it Dumbo first (so his ricochet hit his truck, thank goodness) and we shot, on the most part, turn for turn.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am not a fan of the Mouse or his rabble rousing compatriots.
Rewrote a song about it. Like to hear it, here it goes

(I've seen a front porch swing, heard a diamoned ring
I seen a polka dot raildroad tie
But I've been done seen about everything when I saw that elephant die.)


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha. Lovely work on the song there cap'n.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> I am not a fan of the Mouse or his rabble rousing compatriots.
> Rewrote a song about it. Like to hear it, here it goes
> 
> (I've seen a front porch swing, heard a diamoned ring
> ...


I haven't ever seen dumbo, but my wife told me to do a youtube search for the crow song.. NOW i understand.. lol


----------

